# CLOWNS



## Rheostatic (1 Apr 2011)

Well, I don't quite know what to say about that.


----------



## Dissident (1 Apr 2011)

I am not amused.


----------



## Rheostatic (1 Apr 2011)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

>


They walk among us.


----------



## Journeyman (1 Apr 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> They walk among us.


Damn, you beat me. That pic was my first thought  ;D


----------



## josh54243 (1 Apr 2011)

> More signs that the Evil Clown Empire has been helping the Taliban... You have found +29 Clown Noses (29 total) +1 Morale


----------



## MMSS (1 Apr 2011)

I love this. 






edit: I knew I messed up the formatting of that link. Too tired to care really.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (1 Apr 2011)

Haha I came back from the bar and went on facebook to look at Afghan ops and saw the "Clowns" tab, first thing in my head "I did not drink that much.....did I?...."


----------



## larry Strong (1 Apr 2011)

Rats...was hoping for some bling bling to go along with the clown killin'  ;D ;D Thanks for the upgrade Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2011)

It's today only and a decent way to gain some quick CE so get your clown hunting gear on!


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Apr 2011)

#1: Bozo the Clown
Title: Clown Training Camp Commander
*** NOT LAUGHING ANY MORE ***

Haha! I love it.


----------



## Navalsnpr (1 Apr 2011)

Now... where is the Clown Medal?  Bright coloured ribbon with a Clown noise on the coin??!!


----------



## agc (1 Apr 2011)

15 missions so far, and no noses.  Anyone having better luck?


----------



## ballz (1 Apr 2011)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> Now... where is the Clown Medal?  Bright coloured ribbon with a Clown noise on the coin??!!



Which awards you with INT!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2011)

Clown noses are awarded using the same formula as Int... so the higher your ATD the more you'll get. Figured it was time to throw a bone to everyone who bulked up on ATD. There are no clown medals unfortunately... ran out of time before I could expand the feature any further.

I will offer a reward to everyone who clears the clown list though.


----------



## kuchunwah (1 Apr 2011)

anyone FOOLish enough to do this?


----------



## Rheostatic (1 Apr 2011)

:facepalm:


----------



## kuchunwah (1 Apr 2011)

anyone knows how many red nose we need to find and how much exp we get?


----------



## agc (1 Apr 2011)

I've earned a couple hundred int today, but I guess I can't see past my own nose.


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (1 Apr 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> #1: Bozo the Clown
> Title: Clown Training Camp Commander
> *** NOT LAUGHING ANY MORE ***
> 
> Haha! I love it.


I killed Krusty  :nod:  This made me laugh this morning.

You have killed Krusty the Clown, weakening the Evil Clown Empire's hold over humanity! (-40CR, +800CE) +10 Morale

Itchy and Scratchy are going to be pissed...


----------



## KJK (1 Apr 2011)

Mike,

You might want to check the spelling on 'neckless' or is that clown specific? 

KJK


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2011)

Doh, that's what I get for coding after midnight... There's a Gremlin analogy in there somewhere.

You can also see how many noses you need for your next target now too.


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Apr 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I will offer a reward to everyone who clears the clown list though.



Challenge accepted.

Edit: Challenge completed.  >


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2011)

Nice! I'm stuck on the last one... out of CR and don't have enough noses.


----------



## agc (1 Apr 2011)

I still have no noses


----------



## 3VP Highlander (1 Apr 2011)

Last clown just taken out.

 >


----------



## Rheostatic (1 Apr 2011)

How many are there?


----------



## navymich (1 Apr 2011)

Completed!  :clown:

Thank you for keeping the addiction alive Mike!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2011)

There are 10.


----------



## josh54243 (1 Apr 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> Completed!  :clown:
> 
> Thank you for keeping the addiction alive Mike!



Hi5, me too


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (1 Apr 2011)

"You have killed Ronald McDonald, weakening the Evil Clown Empire's hold over humanity! (-50CR, +1000CE) +10 Morale"

The Supreme Allied Clown Commander is dead  

Thanks Mike, that was fun and somewhat addictive.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2011)

So far only 6 have cleared the clown list... Good job to you guys!


----------



## agc (1 Apr 2011)

Finally snagged some noses :O)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2011)

Probably late for tips now, but doing lots of 'small' missions gives you a better chance of getting more noses, just like with regular int.


----------



## agc (1 Apr 2011)

Thanks, Mike.

I was doing Timmy's runs all day.  Was racking up the Int big time, but no noses until now.  Slightly frustrating trying to get into the clown hunt, but it sure doesn't hurt to have that extra Int in the bank.


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (1 Apr 2011)

Tim's has been an outstanding source of clown nose for me, as well the int has been particularly good today.  I made a decision to cash some incentives and go int farming for the next few days to see if I can make some progress on some more HVT's.


----------



## josh54243 (1 Apr 2011)

Today I learned that clowns like to hang around at Timmys


----------



## Navalsnpr (1 Apr 2011)

6 down... 4 to go!


----------



## Task (1 Apr 2011)

Doh, I didn't know there was only 10, I have a surplus of 3100 noses if anybody wants them...


----------



## kratz (1 Apr 2011)

I have found earning the noses frustrating too. This has been one of the most fun mini-challenges yet. 

Thank you Mike.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2011)

I am currently 58 noses away, but then I'll need CR to take down the final clown too... it's going to be close! The CLOWNS tab reverts back to Int at midnight AT tonight, just like Cinderella, so we don't have a lot of time left! 6.5 hours...


----------



## navymich (1 Apr 2011)

Do we find out then what our reward is?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2011)

Yep. Or if I don't happen to be awake at midnight, it'll be tomorrow morning.  (I was up late last night clowning around so I may fade early tonight!)


----------



## armyvern (1 Apr 2011)

I`m not getting it. Where the hell are these noses at?

I want one!!


----------



## KJK (1 Apr 2011)

Done with 1 nose to spare. ;D

Vern, I found a lot of noses in Desert Ram and Maple Guardian. I cost me a lot of blanks but the evil ones are dead.

KJK


----------



## armyvern (1 Apr 2011)

:facepalm:





			
				KJK said:
			
		

> Done with 1 nose to spare. ;D
> 
> Vern, I found a lot of noses in Desert Ram and Maple Guardian. I cost me a lot of blanks but the evil ones are dead.
> 
> KJK



fack, I just noticed the `Clowns`tab now ...  :facepalm:


----------



## kuchunwah (1 Apr 2011)

and i get INT when i need noses..


----------



## kratz (1 Apr 2011)

kuchunwah said:
			
		

> and i get INT when i need noses..



Thus why  I mentioned this has been a frustrating challenge.  :clown:


----------



## Rheostatic (1 Apr 2011)

Whether or not I manage to get all 10, there's quite a bit of INT waiting for me tomorrow.


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Apr 2011)

I found a lot of clown noses while completing the DAG process. 

Just kidding, please don't screw with my pay!


----------



## 2010newbie (1 Apr 2011)

Task said:
			
		

> Doh, I didn't know there was only 10, I have a surplus of 3100 noses if anybody wants them...



Send 'em my way! I need 8 more for #5.

If not, then maybe they'll magically turn to INT at midnight for you instead......


----------



## MMSS (1 Apr 2011)

Task said:
			
		

> Doh, I didn't know there was only 10, I have a surplus of 3100 noses if anybody wants them...



I'll take some!! Need 600 or so for the last one. I must have the ultimate clown killer reward!


----------



## MMSS (2 Apr 2011)

Oh no! Had enough clown noses but ran out of CR


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Apr 2011)

9 players managed to clear the entire list, and each was rewarded this morning with +50 Merit Points... enjoy!


----------



## KJK (2 Apr 2011)

Thanks Mike,

That was a very pleasant surprise to open the personnel file and see all those merit points. 

KJK


----------



## MJP (2 Apr 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> 9 players managed to clear the entire list, and each was rewarded this morning with +50 Merit Points... enjoy!



Wow thanks.....


----------



## Rheostatic (2 Apr 2011)

Stalled at #8 for lack of CR.
:akimbo: :clown:


----------



## 3VP Highlander (2 Apr 2011)

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## josh54243 (2 Apr 2011)

Nice, thanks


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Apr 2011)

Awesome, thanks Mike!


----------



## armyvern (2 Apr 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> 9 players managed to clear the entire list, and each was rewarded this morning with +50 Merit Points... enjoy!



Dammit; those things are hard to get!!

Sad now that I didn't see an announcement of the "Clowns" until I was well past able to generate enough CR to nab all the smiling little buggers.  :'(


----------



## MMSS (2 Apr 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> 9 players managed to clear the entire list, and each was rewarded this morning with +50 Merit Points... enjoy!



No!!!! Was so close.....


----------



## navymich (2 Apr 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> 9 players managed to clear the entire list, and each was rewarded this morning with +50 Merit Points... enjoy!



Wow, completely unexpected!  Thank you Mike!  Had a blast with the Clowns and the addiction is definitely not dropping.


----------



## Navalsnpr (2 Apr 2011)

Too bad those who attained 5 or higher didn't get a reduced # of MP as a reward!!


----------



## Task (2 Apr 2011)

Thanks Mike... That definitely made it worth it...


----------



## kuchunwah (5 Apr 2011)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> Too bad those who attained 5 or higher didn't get a reduced # of MP as a reward!!


i agreed...


----------

